# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  enlarging rough opening - take out window - replace with door - structural brick

## mylevi

My house is a 1921 brick semi. I have a window that I would like to change to a door. The rough opening is wide enough however the height is too short. I will need to remove the exterior cement window sill and 2 full layers of brick below it. This will leave 2 layers of brick before the brick arch above my basement window.  
Do I have to install a new steel baseplate when I remove the brick? Can I removed the brick without causing structural problems. Please help!. Thanks

----------


## PeteV

looks to me that as long as you don't touch the arches, the brickwork should be self supporting. this is because the arch is where all the structural integrity comes from. so assuming nothing is being supported on the inside of the brickwork, you should be fine.

----------


## mylevi

Thank you for your assistance. Much appreciated.

----------

